# Flashed new ROM but "searching for service" help needed.



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was not able to call anyone after I loaded liquid thunderbread 2.6 ROM. This is my first root at flash as of today but I know my computer stuff for sure I did the root the long way  I did try to flash a radio after I loaded your ROM MR2 and MR2.5 thinking lack of service was due to lack of radio. I even flashed lean Imoseyon leanKernel: Minimalistic Kernel v3.5.11 but it just kept saying searching for service. I did fix permissions in CWM and even switched a CDMA --> LTE ---> CDMA/LTE and still could not make a phone call. I didnt do a full Titatium Backup nor did I reinstall any of that info back when I flashed to the ROM could this be the reason. I flashed back to my factory debloat ROM after root and my phone works again. Should I do a full Titatium backup and restore after I load your ROM would this allow me to get service since I see in the backup now ALOT of items are backed up? Thanks for helping me my first time.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

How did you flash the radio? Did you load the PG05IMG.ZIP file to the root of your SD card and reboot into bootloader, or did you try to flash it in recovery? I ask because radios are are flashed via HBOOT or bootloader, not ClockworkMod or some other Recovery.

Which radio do you have currently? From the home screen, go to Menu > Settings > About phone, and post what's under "Baseband version." Which factory debloat ROM did you have before flashing Liquid Thunderbread? Since LTB is an AOSP (no Sense at all) ROM, it's highly recommended you do a full wipe before flashing (data/cache/dalvik and format /system, all in recovery).


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea I did flash VIA CWM, I will try again VIA HBOOT do I still reach this by flashing into recovery VIA CWM and then doing HBOOT from there or do you reboot and down volume down on power up? Right now I am back to stock post root 
Android 2.2
Kernel 2.6.32.21 HTC Kernel
Radio 1.16.00.0402w_1
I also did a full wipe via CWM all 3 boxes checked (backup, wipe data, wipe cache)
So just a question when you flash and wipe all are you missing a radio after that?


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Yea I did flash VIA CWM, I will try again VIA HBOOT do I still reach this by flashing into recovery VIA CWM and then doing HBOOT from there or do you reboot and down volume down on power up? Right now I am back to stock post root
> ...
> Radio 1.16.00.0402w_1
> I also did a full wipe via CWM all 3 boxes checked (backup, wipe data, wipe cache)
> So just a question when you flash and wipe all are you missing a radio after that?


Yep, radios must be flashed via HBOOT aka bootloader, as CWM or any other recovery can't see or modify the HBOOT partition on which the radio lives. Unless you're running TWRP or the jcase-modded CWM recovery, you can't go directly to bootloader within recovery. Since you rooted the long way (kudos, forces you to learn ADB), the easiest thing to do is use adb to get into bootloader.

|| Standard disclaimer: you do this at your own risk. Make a backup with recovery and or Titanium Backup as applicable before doing any updates, flashes, etc. I won't be held responsible for borked phones, crying babies, lamentations of women, etc ||

First, download the proper radio in the link from Liquid's thread, http://bit.ly/nxtKYQ. That baseband you posted is the old MR1 radio, but Liquid's ROMs and many others need the so called MR2 radios. Use an MD5 checksum tool to make sure the file you download has this checksum: f38d27c32875778c9b586761d328a455

Then, take that file and put it on the root folder of your phone's SD card (in other words, just H:\ or whatever in Windows it gets mounted as, not inside a subfolder) and make sure it's named PG05IMG.zip

Connect the phone to your computer, make sure ADB sees the phone by running the *adb devices* command. If you see a device listed, you're set to reboot to bootloader with this command: *adb reboot bootloader*

Use the volume up and down keys to select FASTBOOT or BOOTLOADER. It'll scan your card looking for that PG05IMG.zip file. Once found, it'll ask if you want to update (should only list RADIO and some MV2 or MR2 file or something). Hit volume up to start the update. This is just a radio update, so it shouldn't take more than a couple minutes.

Once done, it'll prompt you to hit the power key to reboot. Do so, and you should boot back into the rooted MR1 image you have, but with no service (that's a good thing, as that ROM is not compatible with the newer radio). Delete the PG05IMG.zip file off the root of your SD card. You'll thank me later in case you can only use the power on + VOL UP key method of getting into HBOOT/bootloader/recovery.

Then, use *adb reboot recovery* to get back to recovery. Coming from stock sense, you'll definitely want to do a full wipe, and I'd also go to the mounts menu and format system for good measure.

Flash LTB, CM7, A05PTH3ORY, OMFGB, or any of the other fine ROMs (I'm obviously partial to the AOSP flavors if you can't tell), and enjoy.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> So just a question when you flash and wipe all are you missing a radio after that?


No, recovery doesn't touch the radio partition. Only HBOOT/Bootloader does.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Going to bed, work comes early. If you're still having trouble, I'd go hit up one of the guys in TeamAndIRC's channel on irc.freenode.net or wherever they lurk these days.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dude, great instructions I would hit the thanks button again but won't let me. Thanks for helping out a new user, I will catch on quick like I have in so many other things in my life  Will let you know what I think of the AOSP ROMs as I flip through them, stay in touch.


----------

